# Why the delay to file?



## DADX2 (Oct 29, 2013)

So the wife told me 10 days ago she filled out the paperwork and was going to go down to file and wanted to get it out of the way because the end is now. Well 10 days has passed with no filling. Why the delay? Money is not the problem...


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Have you asked her?

Are there kids involved?


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh, hey Dadx2....

Just realized you had other threads as well.

It's helpful if you keep your story under one thread title. That way people like me can read your story, and give appropriate advice.

Thanks!


----------

